

What web frameworks are passing the REST litmus test? - alexpopescu

After reading the excellent REST Litmus Test for Web Frameworks[1] I was wondering what web frameworks are really passing it. I'd say it would be pretty helpful to have such a list, so if you know of any passing please share it with us. Including links to the documentation/code for each of the points in the post will definitely be even more helpful.&#60;p&#62;[1] http://www.innoq.com/blog/st/2010/07/rest_litmus_test_for_web_frame.html
======
kls
in link form:

[http://www.innoq.com/blog/st/2010/07/rest_litmus_test_for_we...](http://www.innoq.com/blog/st/2010/07/rest_litmus_test_for_web_frame.html)

------
kls
I find JAX-RS to be a good and comprehensive framework.

